# www.mindnmuscle.com FAKE OR REAL?



## mahmooh (May 31, 2005)

hi
i am new to this forum
i came across this site recently and I was wondering if anyone has purchased the ebook and if it actually was worth the money
it sounds a bit hard to believe but I thought maybe they offer some new tecniques that would stimulate faster muscle growth
any comment would be appreciated


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2005)

never heard of the site nor the author.

here are the ebooks recommended by IronMagazine.com: http://bodybuilding-books.ironmagazine.com/bodybuilding-books.html


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2005)

Don't buy it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2005)

do you mean mind and mucle. the online magazine from Avant Labs?  If so, it is pretty good.


----------

